# Can you POAS in the afternoon or evening? Or it has to be first thing in morning?



## chix99 (Jul 23, 2008)

Subject sorta says it all








I'm towards the end of my 2WW, I'm at 11 DPO and am itching to test. I've always doen first morning pee, but will it work with afternoon/evening too? FWIW, I'm using First Response tests.
Thanks!


----------



## Fujiko (Nov 11, 2006)

Weelllll, I hope someone with more experience posts, but I think it has to do with how far along you are. If you are not to many days post-ovulation and there is not much hormone in your blood (and pee), the morning pee is best because it has more than any other pee. But if you think you may be further along, any time is ok.

FWIW, when I was pg with dd I tested for the first time at about 6 weeks, mid-day and it was bold as bold can be.


----------



## LavenderMae (Sep 20, 2002)

You can POA stick any time of day but early on your best bet for getting a + is first thing in the morning because your urine will have a higher concentration of the preg hormone in it.

I'd test right now (and post the results







) and if it's - test again either in the morning or after AF is late. But if seeing a - will really upset you I'd just wait because a + might not show up this early even if you are preg.


----------



## chix99 (Jul 23, 2008)

Ok, I'm hearing from you ladies just to be patient








One more day won't kill me, I suppose!


----------



## THANKFULFORFIVE (Jan 8, 2009)

Just go ahead...any time of day is fine. I POAS at 10dpo in the afternoon in a public restroom and got my last bfp! Good luck!


----------



## Drummer's Wife (Jun 5, 2005)

or you could be like me, and POAS multiple times per day.... early morning, a couple hrs later, in the afternoon and again before bed, just to be sure









Best of luck!


----------



## chix99 (Jul 23, 2008)

Thanks all - how can you afford to POAS so much?








I'm going to do it tomorrow - 13 DPO. I figure I might as well!


----------



## texaspeach (Jun 19, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chix99* 
Thanks all - how can you afford to POAS so much?








I'm going to do it tomorrow - 13 DPO. I figure I might as well!

internet cheapies and dollar store tests!


----------



## chix99 (Jul 23, 2008)

Update: 13 dpo, and I'm pregnant!!!
Yippeeeeee!!!


----------



## texaspeach (Jun 19, 2005)

congratulations!


----------



## Drummer's Wife (Jun 5, 2005)

huge congrats!!!!!

and yeah, the cheapy-less-than-a-buck-each tests are what feeds my addiction


----------



## LavenderMae (Sep 20, 2002)

Congrats!!!







:


----------



## Hesperia (Sep 3, 2007)

Yeah Congratulation!!







:


----------



## chix99 (Jul 23, 2008)

Thanks you guys for the wonderful wishes.
I'm in a bit of disbelief myself, we had been ttc'ing for a year!


----------



## Manessa (Feb 24, 2003)

That's wonderful







:


----------



## thomatuttle (Jul 1, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chix99* 
Update: 13 dpo, and I'm pregnant!!!
Yippeeeeee!!!









Congrats!! How exciting!! Hopefully I'll be able to post a similar story in a week or so!







:


----------



## weissmommytobe (Jan 25, 2009)

:YAY CONGRATS!!!!







:


----------



## SoCaliMommy (Jun 11, 2004)

Congrats







:







:


----------



## jayemtee (Apr 5, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chix99* 
Update: 13 dpo, and I'm pregnant!!!
Yippeeeeee!!!









Congrats!!







:


----------

